# Strange "Fire Balls" seen in ND skies



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Strange "Fire Balls" seen in ND skies*
Sep 4 2006 11:18PM
If you were looking up in the sky tonight, you couldn't miss them.

Three large balls of fire.

So what were they?

According to a Bismarck man, they were mostly likely three parts of the same meteor.

Here's what one of them looked like... a lot like a comet.

But William Pearce, who holds his PHD in Astronomy and teaches at Bismarck State College says this was probably just one peice of three from the same meteor.

It's not every day you see meteors falling from the sky.

But Pearce says most of the time, they break up as they're falling into the atmosphere.

No worries according to Pearce.

Once they are in the atmosphere, they fall very quickly.

The fireballs seen about 8:30 this evening are already on the ground.

Pearce says it's even possible the peices burnt up before ever reaching the ground.
_____________________________
Link to video:
http://www.kxmb.com/getArticle.asp?ArticleId=41086


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

ND huh? Maybe someone's meth lab exploding?
haha


----------

